# Thông tin hữu ích cho các mẹ về gạo lứt



## nusy (27/3/18)

*Những bước chuyển biến về thực phẩm sức khoẻ hiện đại đã chứng minh rằng ngũ cốc chưa qua xử lý bao gồm cả gạo lứt tốt cho sức khoẻ hơn là gạo xát trắng.*

Phần lớn người ăn cơm không bao giờ dùng đến gạo lứt. Họ thường xem đó là thực phẩm nhà quê hoặc cho gia súc ăn. Tuy nhiên những bước chuyển biến về thực phẩm sức khoẻ hiện đại đã chứng minh rằng ngũ cốc chưa qua xử lý bao gồm cả gạo lứt tốt cho sức khoẻ hơn là gạo xát trắng. Chắc chắn một điều rằng trong hàng ngàn năm qua, con người đã ăn gạo lứt  cho đến khi cỗ máy xát gạo trắng phức tạp được phát minh ra vào năm 1860 ở Scôtlen.




Ngũ cốc chưa qua xử lý bao gồm cả gạo lứt tốt cho sức khoẻ hơn là gạo xát trắng​Vậy những lý do nào đằng sau gạo xát trắng? Tờ Hinduism ngày nay đã hỏi Tim O’Donnel, Phó Giám đốc phu trách bán hàng và tiếp thị ở Nông trại gia đình Lundberg, một công ty của người California chuyên sản xuất gạo hữu cơ. Ông nói nguyên nhân chính là tự bản thân cuộc sống, Gạo trắng giữ được lâu hơn gạo lứt và vì vậy giúp công ty kiếm được nhiều tiền hơn.

Vài thế kỷ qua, người ta trở nên thích độ mềm mịn của gạo trắng cũng như thời gian nấu cơm ngắn hơn. Gạo trắng cũng rẻ hơn, bởi vì những nhà máy sản xuất  được tối ưu hoá để sản xuất ra nó. Trang bị thêm những thiết bị làm gạo lứt tốn kém thêm chi phí.

Trong khi gạo trắng cũng có một khởi đầu khó khăn vào năm 1897, nó cũng được xem như là nguyên nhân gây ra bệnh phù thủng, một căn bệnh chết người tiềm tàng do thiết vitamin B1, vốn đã bị loại ra trong quá trình xử lý. Các công ty đã đối phó lại dưới áp lực của chính phủ, bằng cách bổ sung các chất này vào gạo. Họ đã trộn thêm các vitamin tự nhiên, nhưng không phải là tất cả các loại dưỡng chất cần thiết, bao gồm cả những chất xơ quan trọng. Một mối nguy hiểm khác của gạo trắng là nó có thể gây ra bệnh tiểu đường. Và đối với những người đã mắc bệnh tiểu đường, gạo trắng lại kém an toàn hơn gạo lứt vì nó bẻ gãy glucose nhanh hơn gạo lứt, gây ra phản ứng tiết insulin mạnh mẽ hơn.

ThS.BS.TTƯT Dzoãn Thị Tường Vi (nguyên Trưởng khoa Dinh dưỡng, bệnh viện 198) cho biết bản chất gạo lứt là loại không đánh bóng. Trong quá trình xay xát, lớp vỏ lụa được giữ lại nên gạo lứt chứa rất nhiều vitamin nhóm B (B1, B3, B6), vitamin E, magiê, mangan, sắt và chất xơ. Trong đó, vitamin B1 và chất xơ có hàm lượng cao hơn rất nhiều trong gạo trắng thông thường. Nhờ vậy, gạo lứt rất tốt cho bệnh nhân đái tháo đường.

“Chất xơ trong gạo lứt có tác dụng chống táo bón, nhuận tràng, giúp hệ tiêu hóa hoạt động tốt hơn. Với người bị đái tháo đường, lúc này chất xơ giống như một tấm lưới lọc lượng đường có trong thức ăn, cản trở và giúp họ kiểm soát đường huyết tốt hơn, đặc biệt sau khi ăn”, _Zing.vn_ dẫn lời BS Tường Vi nói.

Gạo lứt ăn rất cứng, cần phải nấu lâu mới chín, nhai kĩ. Bởi vậy, người sử dụng phải nhai từ từ, không thể ăn nhanh nên tiêu thụ ít hơn, cảm giác no lâu hơn. Loại ngũ cốc này cũng có một số thành phần giúp làm giảm cholesterol, giúp giảm cân.

BS Tường Vi đặc biệt chú ý, gạo lứt chỉ là lương thực có ích cho cơ thể nhưng với điều kiện là sạch, tức là không chứa tồn dư chất hóa học, chất bảo quản.

_Theo GĐVN_​


----------



## tamngo (2/8/19)

Gạo lức ăn tốt lắm luôn, mình cũng đang ăn gạo lức nè


----------



## thaixuan (2/8/19)

Gạo lức này giảm cân hiệu quả không nhỉ?


----------



## tamngo (2/8/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Gạo lức này giảm cân hiệu quả không nhỉ?


Giảm cân quá hữu hiệu luôn đó bạn, thường dùng thay cơm trắng đó. Gạo lức giúp nó lâu nên mấy bạn tập gym hay ăn lắm. Ngoài ra còn có bánh ăn vặt gạo lức bà Tích cũng ngon lắm í.


----------



## thaixuan (2/8/19)

tamngo nói:


> Giảm cân quá hữu hiệu luôn đó bạn, thường dùng thay cơm trắng đó. Gạo lức giúp nó lâu nên mấy bạn tập gym hay ăn lắm. Ngoài ra còn có bánh ăn vặt gạo lức bà Tích cũng ngon lắm í.


Mình cũng nghe tên loại bánh này nè, để mình kiếm chỗ mua thử. hihi mình thich ăn bánh lắm.


----------



## tamngo (2/8/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Mình cũng nghe tên loại bánh này nè, để mình kiếm chỗ mua thử. hihi mình thich ăn bánh lắm.


Bạn ghé bên cửa hàng chuyên bán thực phẩm hữu cơ NTMart í bạn, bên này phân phối dòng bánh này nè. Mình thấy bên này có nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi nên giá okie lắm í.


----------

